# &

## ꩮ

,     ,  30-       323,    ,       . 
      (    !) ,  ,     ,       -      . 
   ,        . ,       ,       .          .
             ,   -          (    ) 
         .         . 
     .1.3  1.5            . 
       ,     ,    ,     ,   .
:))

----------


## G1per

!  !   (    )     ,         .
         !    ,    =)

----------


## doba

> !    ,    =)

  _--!        .      ,     (,  ),   ,  " ,  ,    "_

----------


## G1per

...          ,       .           .

----------


## Def



----------


## SnegoVik

> _--!        .      ,     (,  ),   ,  " ,  ,    "_

  ...            ,      .             . 3-    ...  , -.      .     ...
      .    , ?

----------


## Adelina

,   ,           ..,        :feminist:

----------


## SnegoVik

> ,   ,           ..,        :feminist:

  ,    :)...      :)...        , ?          -, ,      ,     ? 
,   ,     :)...
 ,  ,   ,    , ,            .

----------


## ꩮ

, ,      - "   -   ?      " :))
   -    ...

----------


## SnegoVik

> -    ...

    :)

----------


## Ula

> !    ,    =)

    .          (       )     .               ,          .

----------


## Savercore

> 

   5 ,   , ...     

> .          (       )     .               ,          .

  ...  10      ...         ! ,   !!!

----------

